# How often do you play video games?



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

This is just a thread to state how often you play video games.

For me, it averages anywhere from 1-3 hours a day. Video games are super appealing to me, and I think they rock. I play all types.

You all?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

at least 5 hours per day.


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been doing really well curbing my video game addiction! When I dropped outta high school many moons ago, I played like 12 hours a day! When I started college I was able to curb it down to maybe 4-5 hours a day. Now with school AND work, I am lucky to get even an hour a day in  Oh yeah, I primarily plays mmorpgs (wow, eq, aoc, ao, swg, daoc, and many many more..lol)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends. If there's a game I'm really into I will forgo eating and sleeping and play every spare minute I have (and even a few minutes I really can't spare) for days at a time. The last few weeks I haven't had a game that inspires obsession so I've barely played anything for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Just got done playing dwarf fortress for 6~ hours. Forgot to eat dinner. 

I used to be a MMO addict, but have been clean for about a year and a half.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I've been into MMO's a lot lately, so about 3-5 hours per day. :um


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple hours a week cause most games lately just haven't interested me. Dwarf Fortress looks cool but I don't have teh attention span to learn it.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

1-2 hours a day, maybe more. Right now I am not playing any MMORPGs but my Wife and I pre-ordered AION. So once it comes out I am sure it will go up! Kids really put a damper on the amount we get to play though.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

2 - 4 hours on weekdays. 4 - 8 hours on the weekends. If there has ever been one constant in my life it would be my love of video games. Ever since I picked up my dads intellivision control.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

One time I played WoW for 17 hours. NEVER EVER again.


----------



## Shining Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

Cerrada said:


> One time I played WoW for 17 hours. NEVER EVER again.


 Holy ****! This Kinda reminds of that guy in the South Park episode "Make Love, Not Warcraft".


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Upwards of 6 hours a day weekdays, more on weekends when I played EQ, a little less when I played WoW.

Now I play maybe 10-15 hours a week. Most of that is DOTA.


----------



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

I play wow for few hours a day, Im not really into it but it kills time really nicely


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Depends. If there's a game I'm really into I will forgo eating and sleeping and play every spare minute I have (and even a few minutes I really can't spare) for days at a time. The last few weeks I haven't had a game that inspires obsession so I've barely played anything for more than 20 minutes.


I'm EXACTLY the same way. :b


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

2 hours tops, everyday


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Currently ISO the next World of Warcraft. I was so hoping for World of Starcraft, I think it would be so much more awesome than WoW.

Nothing has come out recently though to keep my attention span of wanting to play more than 30 minutes to an hour. 

Diablo 3 / Starcraft 2 may be winners.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Mostly on weekends like 4-5 hours.

Currently playing *Fight Night Round 4*


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe 1-2 hours... sometimes not everyday tho


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't play games everyday, but when I do, I usually play for 3 hours or more.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

2 hours per day on average.

i love games. even in the darkest of times when im beyond depressed and NOTHING!!! including being conscious interests me i still have some interest in video games. HOLY **** IM A GAMER FOR LIFE!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty rarely. Usually only when I am on a break from classes (and then I'll play for many hours a day).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I might play avg 30mins a day max, really dropped of gaming a lot lately. Mainly since joining this place because I am always chatting xD


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Cerrada said:


> One time I played WoW for 17 hours. NEVER EVER again.


I can sadly top that with over 17 hours everyday for several weeks. /flex

.../cry.

never ever again for me too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wow, I admit I would have been easily 9+ for months playing that evil piece of software. So glad I got out of it, never again.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Shining Phoenix said:


> Holy ****! This Kinda reminds of that guy in the South Park episode "Make Love, Not Warcraft".


hahahaha I'm not that bad. ....but pretty much yea. lol



yellowpaper said:


> I can sadly top that with over 17 hours everyday for several weeks. /flex
> 
> .../cry.
> 
> never ever again for me too.


I wanted to log off so bad...but we were raiding and I wanted stuff. T_____T But then it just to be too much. OMG I never had wanted to cry playing a game before...


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't play very often anymore with class taking up most of the time but do play the occasional CoD4 or Left 4 Dead so maybe an hour or so every couple days?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Used to play a lot more, maybe 5 - 6 hours a day. Now it's about half of that on a good day, usually an hour a day though, can't really pinpoint as to why, might not be as interested anymore since I used to play so much, or maybe the dry summer months with few games coming out. *shrug* Once autumn rolls around though, things will be totally different.  (maybe?)


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

> Steam Rating: 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/me cries


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a sudden urge to play pokemon that will stay with me until I do. Hmm old school or new?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Usually just on the weekend. Probably 10 hours a week.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes I get sucked into a new game I'll play for a couple hours a day, but in between are long stretches of time (weeks or even months) when I won't play at all.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Joel said:


> There should be a poll on how many people play what games and have an SAS game night or something sometime with a ventrilo server.


That's a good idea. I'm down for that if someone sets something up.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Way too much. I will cut down though... I swear.

*goes off to play a video game*


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe like an hour a day max, nowadays i am busy with other things


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> I can sadly top that with over 17 hours everyday for several weeks. /flex
> 
> .../cry.
> 
> never ever again for me too.


I used to have a Wow problem too. I can't get into it now, I always feel like I'm wasting time when I play it.
I play videogames about 4 hours a week but most weeks I don't play at all. mainly oblivion, littlebigplanet, zelda games and some old SNES games.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hardly ever because I'm on here too much haha.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that i found this site ill be on here more often i think. hrm if im playing a new game that i enjoy it would be 15 hrs a day till i beat the game. I am the champ.. but i feel sad :cry
I've gone 20 hrs in a day playing WoW.

t
i know its due to me not getting my SAD treated my mom doesnt think i have a problem she wont take me to therapy and my insurance just ran out bummer right? Im thinking about just going to an ER and telling them i have suicidal thoughts so i can get some damned meds. Actually i dont know if that'll even work if anyone has any suggestions send me a private msg please. I know this isnt the place for this but i thought i should explain this insane behavior of isolating myself in the house. and oh i moved so i have no friends nearby.

Dont even get me started on how long ive been playing WOW. that game was my crack and savior for a long time. i had friends on there at least and i think since they've been playing with me for so long and they're on as long as i have that they had some problems they were trying to avoid also with that game/crack. One girl i played with for a long time probably had SAD thinking about it..she talked so quietly to people she didnt know on ventrilo and never ever said anything when there were a lot of people.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Joel said:


> There should be a poll on how many people play what games and have an SAS game night or something sometime with a ventrilo server.


Thats a damn good idea. Will be fun

My multiplayer games:

CS:S
Warcraft 3
team fortress 2


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Joel said:


> There should be a poll on how many people play what games and have an SAS game night or something sometime with a ventrilo server.


I agree. Left 4 Dead bots are alright, but they're kinda dumb. And I'm too scared to play with normies, partly because I get too anxious but mostly because I suck.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I used to play a lot, but there aren't any new games out that I'm really interested in. Plus, I've been busy with school. Once school is over tomorrow (yaaaayyyy), I'll probably play more.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

CircularThinking said:


> Upwards of 6 hours a day weekdays, more on weekends when I played EQ, a little less when I played WoW.
> 
> Now I play maybe 10-15 hours a week. Most of that is DOTA.


<3 Dota


----------



## altspoon (Aug 3, 2009)

quietgal said:


> Sometimes I get sucked into a new game I'll play for a couple hours a day, but in between are long stretches of time (weeks or even months) when I won't play at all.


I'm the same way, and that's with a hacked 360, so I'm pretty picky about what games I really get into. This winter looks promising for new releases though


----------



## theconstant (Aug 6, 2009)

It depends...it's been a couple hours a day the past week. Had to play through Mothership Zeta! There was a really weird long stretch though where I didn't play anything at all. And sometimes I think I'm the only one who actively dislikes MMOs. Guess it saves a lot of time though.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

....


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

CircularThinking said:


> Upwards of 6 hours a day weekdays, more on weekends when I played EQ, a little less when I played WoW.
> 
> Now I play maybe 10-15 hours a week. Most of that is DOTA.





PolarBear said:


> <3 Dota


If you guys like DotA you'd probably like Heroes of Newerth. I've got some beta invites if you're interested.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't play regularly at all, it varies greatly. If I really get into a game (or games) it can be up to five, six hours a day; but there are times where I'll go weeks without playing anything. It depends on how bad my depression is and how intriguing a particular game is to me at the moment.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

RAY16 said:


> If you guys like DotA you'd probably like Heroes of Newerth. I've got some beta invites if you're interested.


Been playing for a while, I'm unimaginably bad at it. All the renamed heroes and items is extremely confusing.

Despite that it's infinitely better than DOTA in my opinion just because of ingame stat tracking and the ability to reconnect to games.


----------



## semiserious (Jan 8, 2009)

I've recently quit WoW for the third time. But it feels different than the other times. Mainly because I've started playing a different MMO, EVE Online. My play sessions are much shorter though and I don't feel compelled to sit at the computer for 8 hours straight anymore.

Anyone catch this movie Second Skin on Hulu? I was basically like those guys without the girlfriends/family that played WoW nonstop.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hardly ever. It makes me really anxious when I'm playing one I really like and I get hopelessly stuck. Go figure.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

If I had a decent computer I'd probably play more, but my laptop is really not conducive to playing games. I still try to keep up with the gaming world and I can think of quite a few games I'd like to play, once I have the appropriate equipment and a decent amount of free time. *sigh* Someday.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I play maybe an hour each day. It really depends though, some days I don't play at all.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

It depends on how recently I've purchased a game. I only buy a 4-5 games a year, but during a period with a recent purchase prolly about 2 hours a day several days a week, during my off period(most of the year) probably 2 hours a week.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

When I used to play world of warcraft I would probably play for 6+ hours a day. I haven't played wow in 5 months so I've stopped for a while. Now that Aion is coming out next month I will most likely be playing that for 6+ hours a day... scary I know but I love it.


----------

